# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Υπόθεση Marco Polo το 1996

## gtogias

Βρισκόμαστε στο 1996 και γίνεται η πρώτη απόπειρα "άρσης" του περιβόητου καμποτάζ για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια με ξένη σημαία.

Πρώτο πλοίο που επιχειρεί να επιβιβάσει/αποβιβάσει επιβάτες σε Ελληνικό λιμάνι το Marco Polo της P&O.

Αντι σχολίων ιδού πως καταγράφηκαν τα γεγονότα της εποχής σε δημοσιεύματα της εφημερίδας "Τα Νέα" καθώς και της εφημερίδας "Ριζοσπάστης"

Πρώτη πράξη του δράματος, Μάιος 1996:

1996 05 08 Τα Νέα σελ 13.jpg

1996 05 10 Τα Νέα σελ 14.jpg

1996 05 11 Τα Νέα σελ 15.jpg

1996 05 12 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 41.jpg

1996 05 12 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 45.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Συνέχεια:

1996 05 12 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 45a.jpg

1996 05 13 Τα Νέα σελ 22.jpg

1996 05 16 Τα Νέα σελ 12.jpg

1996 05 24 Τα Νέα σελ 15.jpg

1996 05 27 Τα Νέα σελ 26.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Συνέχεια, Ιούνιος 1996:

1996 06 08 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 9.jpg

1996 06 10 Τα Νέα σελ 29.jpg

1996 06 23 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 34.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Συνέχεια, Ιούλιος 1996:

1996 07 08 Τα Νέα σελ 21.jpg

1996 07 08 Τα Νέα σελ 21a.jpg

1996 07 20 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 11.jpg

1996 07 22 Τα Νέα σελ 44.jpg

1996 07 22 Τα Νέα σελ 44a.jpg

----------


## gtogias

και φτάνουμε στον Αύγουστο του 1996:

1996 08 01 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 15.jpg

1996 08 04 Το Βήμα σελ 50.jpg

1996 08 05 Τα Νέα σελ 15a.jpg

1996 08 05 Τα Νέα σελ 15b.jpg

1996 08 17 Τα Νέα σελ 40.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καπου έχω βιντεοταινία με τα μπουνίδια στο Ναυπλιο...

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ακόμη χαμένη ευκαιρία, έτσι για να "διαφυλαχτούν" αυτά που έτσι και αλλιώς χάθηκαν τα επόμενα χρόνια για άλλους λόγους (ανταγωνιστικότητα της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας κλπ). Ο έλληνας ναυτικός δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ πατρόνους και ντα**δες...

----------


## mastrokostas

Γράφει παραπάνω ο τότε τύπος :

Τα συνδικάτα Μετάλλου ,*Κλωστοϋφαντουργών ,Ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων ,εμποροϋπαλλήλων και Ξύλου* καταγελούν την στάση του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Γιατι να μην είναι όλο αυτό που ζούμε, μέσα σε ένα βαπόρι , για να πηδήσουμε στον ντόκο και να φύγουμε!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

